# 170 mm left hand crank - Octalink V2



## PpPete (21 Aug 2012)

According to Sheldon, any of the following would do:
Deore XT M571/572, Deore LX M751/751, M510-8, M440-8, also 2005 Tiagra FC4401 & 4404, 2005 Sora FC-3001 & 3004.
I have a FC4404 triple chainset - had it spares box for ages, so long in fact that I've lost the left hand crank for it.
Any one help me out?


----------



## lukesdad (21 Aug 2012)

PpPete said:


> According to Sheldon, any of the following would do:
> Deore XT M571/572, Deore LX M751/751, M510-8, M440-8, also 2005 Tiagra FC4401 & 4404, 2005 Sora FC-3001 & 3004.
> I have a FC4404 triple chainset - had it spares box for ages, so long in fact that I've lost the left hand crank for it.
> Any one help me out?


 
Ive got one in the spares box pete but it maybe 175 i ll check 2morrow


----------



## Titanium (25 Aug 2012)

Hi. I have a Shimano FC-M571. 170mm. Something I got from a friend as a trade for tyres. I was going to partner it with my chainset to replace an existing left arm, but alternatively I can leave my chainset as it is and sell/trade this. Up to you. Don't know how much to ask, what about a swap? If you have a list of swaps I could see if something grabs me.
If you want to phone, use 07948 164188. Thanks. Mark. Photos below.


----------

